# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  [Update] The Buzz in WoW

## Glynbeard

Hey again MMOwneder's! 

Wait... are you wondering who I am? 

Well, long story short, when I first joined MMOwned it was under the name glynbeard, and after a couple years I decided to switch it up and became Qhan. A couple days ago, I was talking to some old members and they convinced me to switch back to my original identity (but this time, using a capital ‘G’). So here I am.

*ONTOPIC:* This post will cover a bit of recent information circulating in the WoW airwaves, so enjoy the tiny update.

[BREAK=Cataclysm]




We all know that the next expansion is looming just around the corner, and heck, this one I’m actually anticipating. Just the other day Amazon put up their pre-order pages for World of Warcraft: Cataclysm for $39.99. This is an interesting development, as WoW is known for giving away tiny clues like this which might be hinting towards a sooner than later release date!




> “_If it follows TBC and WotLK trends this would mean that the expansion is coming out in 3-4 months, but this is probably more of a sales approach by Amazon. On the other hand, perhaps Blizzard have realised that 6-8 months of farming the last instance before a new expansion for basically no reason whatsoever (since most of the gear will be outdated by the time you ding 70,80 or 85) isn't such a good idea._”


If you want to check it out, head over to Amazon:
[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002MPPSGW?ie=UTF8&tag=loadedinc-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=1634&creativeASIN=B002MPPSGW]EU Pre-order[/ame] & [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002I0HKIU?ie=UTF8&tag=loadedinccomn-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=1789&creativeASIN=B002I0HKIU]US Pre-order[/ame]

[BREAK=The Sims]


*Inquisitive reader* says:
What? I thought this was supposed to be about WoW related news!

*Glynbeard* says:
It is! Trust me, just read along!  :Smile: 



I know it sounds crazy, but it has been confirmed by the NDP's Group members that The Sims: 3, officially beat WotLK as 2009's best selling PC game. Apparently the market for casual gaming is increasing, making games of this sort _top priority_ or _must haves_ for gamers of all ages. Even though we have experienced much of this casualisation in WotLK, it seems it was just not enough to pull off the #1 spot.


The entire list is as follows:

*# 1.* The Sims 3
*# 2.* World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King Expansion Pack
*# 3.* The Sims 2 Double Deluxe
*# 4.* World of Warcraft: Battle Chest
*# 5.* Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
*# 6.* World of Warcraft Blizzard Entertainment
*# 7.* The Sims 3: World Adventures Expansion Pack
*# 8.* Spore
*# 9.* Dragon Age: Origins
*# 10.* Empire: Total War

I guess anything really _is_ possible! 


[BREAK=Armory Update]


As many of you have probably noticed, the World of Warcraft Armory has gone through some major changes over the past couple days. 




> Every character profile now has a 3D model viewer that displays the character in his or her currently equipped gear, and accurately displays the character's physical features, hairstyle, and helm/cloak display as they appear in-game.




Some of the major changes are listed in detail below:

** Camera controls:* To rotate the camera around a character, click and hold the left mouse button while moving the mouse left and right, or click the arrow buttons in the top left of the window. To zoom in and out, use the mouse wheel while hovering over the character window, or click the zoom buttons in the top left of the window. To move the character within the frame, right-click and drag the character in the window (or on the small square in the bottom left corner of the window).

** Animations:* Each character has a selection of animations that they can perform. Use the arrows next to the animation's name to cycle through them. The available animations are determined by the character's class and currently equipped weapons.

** Capture pose:* If you are logged in, you can set the default pose of any character on your account. Use the camera and animation controls to create a pose, then click the save icon to set it as the default. All visitors to the character's profile will then see the character in that pose.

** Play controls:* The rewind, pause, and fast forward buttons allow you to fine-tune a pose for a character.

** Fullscreen mode:* You can view the character in a fullscreen display against a selection of backgrounds. All controls will continue to function in fullscreen mode.

** Embed:* You can embed a standalone, interactive version of the character's model viewer in a compatible website, such as a social networking site, guild website, or forum.

** Options:* Extra options include selecting a background in fullscreen mode and toggling the display of a character's helm, cloak, or tabard.

This new look really makes searching the armory an enjoyable task.

[BREAK=Icecrown Citadel]


This final bit of news touches on the Crimson Hall's opening this week! The bosses will include: The Blood Princes and Blood Queen Lana'thel. GL to those members out there edging their way closer to Arthas!



And that's it for now everyone. I hope you enjoyed this. If you haven't already, please put in your vote for the sections interviews starting next week! [link] Thanks!

*Sources:*
ensidia.com
worldofwarcraft.com

----------


## Henessy

First... and thanks =)

----------


## Warriar

Looks Kewl

----------


## Xel

I like your new name.

----------


## JD

nice  :Smile:

----------


## Evilbuffy

Good work. And yes, the new Armory is really nice. Also I am looking forward to the new expansion, hopefully Blizz will make it more vanilla-like.  :Smile: 

Your "new" nick is nice btw!  :Smile:

----------


## Trollblod

Shit, Imma preorder : D Nice post by the way, and I knew your name were Glynbeard! !!

----------


## Confucius

Ofc Sims 3 beat WoW, pfft who wouldn't expect that?

----------


## HolyBeast

Welcome back to your name Glyn

----------


## zingmars

..........

----------


## Adrolak2

i pre-ordered mine from game crazy a week after they announced it XD

----------


## Nonordon

You can also pre-order from Gamestop; they have theirs up for pre-order on their site

----------


## Tobblish

+rep for the sims 3  :Wink: 
even if WOTLK had much hype Sims 3 had the double!

----------


## Phygar

The armory still sucks. I have to refresh the page 5 times to get it to load.

----------


## Glynbeard

Yar, there are other places to pre-order from. I was just mentioning one.

----------


## Megadeadlord

> I like your new name.


Don't you mean old name :P

Anyways, just pre-ordered Cat. from gamestop today. Gonna be sweet.

----------

